# Reverse sneezing affected by diet?



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie, my one year old chi, did reverse sneezes every day since I got him. About 2 or 3 months ago I switched his food from a mixture of kibble and canned to Ziwipeak. I ran out of Ziwipeak and didn't order some more in time so I put both dogs back on the kibble and canned three days ago. Charlie started reverse sneezing again yesterday. Anybody else seen a correlation between the sneezing and diet or do you think it's just a coincidence?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know how long you've had this chi, but if he's reverse sneezing every day--there's something wrong! Reverse sneezing is a common thing with chis, but not all the time every single day. Your chi needs to be checked out for collapsed trachea or esophagus problems. Diet definitely could be a major factor causing the sneezing. Does he completely stop when he's on ZP?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My Gonzo reverse sneezes just about every day, he has allergies to grass and some flowers. So, I guess maybe it could happen with food allergies, too? I'm not sure though.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> I don't know how long you've had this chi, but if he's reverse sneezing every day--there's something wrong! Reverse sneezing is a common thing with chis, but not all the time every single day. Your chi needs to be checked out for collapsed trachea or esophagus problems. Diet definitely could be a major factor causing the sneezing. Does he completely stop when he's on ZP?


Thank you for being concerned! I did have him checked out by a vet and he is okay. He did not do it continuously but often after he ate. He is a real gulper so the vet suggested I put a lot of water in his food to slow him down and lube things a bit. That cut it down tremendously but it was completely gone with the Ziwipeak. The vet said reverse sneezing and a collapsing trachea are two different things and that reverse sneezing is caused by an elongated or floppy soft palate. Breeding for short noses sometimes can cause issues.


----------

